# For Expats in Egypt



## Miso (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello,
I don't know if this is the right place to talk about a book called "Egyptian Street Culture That No One Will Tell You About". The book is a different type of guidebook, it explains what's going on in the streets and explains conversations happening around you in a language you don't understand. The book is written in English and in Arabic, which is written phonetically ,too, so the tourists can understand what they hear.

I think this book is very helpful to expats to understand what's the locals do and say.


----------



## kfinch (Jun 20, 2012)

*Helpful book*

This sounds very helpful, thanks for posting!
I am moving to New Cairo in Aug. and looking for helpful materials to better understand the culture and find ways to enjoy it as well. How long have you been residing in Egypt? 

kfinch




Miso said:


> Hello,
> I don't know if this is the right place to talk about a book called "Egyptian Street Culture That No One Will Tell You About". The book is a different type of guidebook, it explains what's going on in the streets and explains conversations happening around you in a language you don't understand. The book is written in English and in Arabic, which is written phonetically ,too, so the tourists can understand what they hear.
> 
> I think this book is very helpful to expats to understand what's the locals do and say.


----------

